# Powermatic 14" Band Saw Extension Table



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I've made several 30" circles using my circle cutting jig. Each time, it's been a struggle holding the right side of the jig, with the material on it, flush with the table.

I thought about making a cart, but that seemed like a lot of material, and space. I thought I'd gamble and see if I could make something which didn't require a cart, or additional supports from the bottom of the table to the band saw base. This is what I came up with and it seems to be working fine.

1) First, I cut a piece of ply to the same dimension as the table, front to back, plus the front and back rails for the fence. I made mine so it added the same amount my circle cutting jig stuck out from the table, which is, approximately, twelve inches.

2) I shaped the side against the table to fit around it, and made a cut out for the table pin, which keeps the two sides of the table flush with each other.

3) After removing the right end cap of the front rail, I cut a piece of wood, so it would just slide into the fence tube. Then, I slid it into the tube and left it there (it stopped when it hit the mounting bolt, but went in several inches.). I cut it to the same length the new table added, about twelve inches.

4) I laid the extension on the wood resting in and sticking out from the fence tube, pressed it in place, against the band saw table. Now, I raised the new extension until it was flush with the iron table, then shimmed it, temporarily.

This required three shims. Two on the front and one in back. The front needed two thicknesses of shims, one between the new table and the fence tube and the other, thicker one between the material sticking out of the fence tube and the new table.

When I was happy with the shims, I glued them in place.

5) I added as simple clamp to hold the new table tight against the fence tube.

6) To adjust for drop on the right side, I merely push a simple, tapered shim under the material stuck into the tube so it goes into the tube and pushes up on the table.

Now, I just push the table on and tighten the clamp and the new table supports my circle cutter when I'm doing up to four foot circles.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Nice job. That looks like a useful jig. My only concern would be that the weight out there might tip the whole machine over. Do you have a leg or prop to prevent that?


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

This is a three hundred pound band saw, so tossing fifty pounds out on the leverage end is unlikely to tip it (I have to work my butt off to tip it to load it for a move).

If I was res-awing logs, they'd remain mostly on the table, so they wouldn't be an issue. That probably wouldn't change if I put a riser block on it, since the log would be no more than twelve inches in diameter, and the weight would still land on the iron table.

I've been known to run six inch beams through my saw, those might be a problem. However, I suspect the table would make a good "fuse" for overloading the circuit, so to speak. If I were going down that road, a simple support from the bottom of the extension to the horizontal surface of the base would solve that problem quickly.

----so, to answer your question, "no," there is, currently, no support. That was part of the whole idea. Yesterday, I was framing the wall behind the saw and sledge hammer, hammer and framing nailer did not deflect the table, or move the band saw, in the slightest.


----------



## PLK (Feb 11, 2014)

Looks fantastic! Nice job.

Paul


----------

